# 2012 (8J) TTC S-Line Black build thread......



## dannyboyz4

To begin the story, my old MY2008 MK2 TT which I had between the end of 2009 and July 2012.



























Good car which looked great once subtly styled to my preference.

Now (early July 2012), the replacement has arrived, a brand spanking new 2012 MK2 TT Sline....

Pre Delivery (mid June 2012)









Handover Day (early July 2012)


















1st on the forum with anthracite RS6 wheels (July 2012). Was a brave choice but RS4s are too common and I think the gamble worked considering I had no idea what they would look like prior to opting for them)



















Black Edition Grill (July 2012)









Mileage in early August 2012- suppose I had better go and run it in finally!!









Exhaust Day at Pipewerx (August 2012)


















Finished for now (yes I know the spoiler is up!)- Very dirty and could do with a wash



























Comments, good, bad or indifferent welcome and yes it has grown a shark fin for my Audi OEM bluetooth!! Car is filthy towards the end but you get the idea- not had chance to clean it just yet! 

Cheers.


----------



## Phil_RS

Wheels do look great! What else have you got planned?


----------



## jays_225

beautiful car congrats! the wheels do look amazing i like them a lot what else have you got planned?


----------



## dannyboyz4

Thanks for the positive remarks chaps. 8)

Will probably change the exhast for a dual outlet of some sort and consider the TID rear valance. Quite fancy some chrome mirrors and a chrome splitter too.

We shall see!


----------



## Phil_RS

Not a fan of chrome, think it would stand out too much on the black but maybe have the wing mirrrors colour matched to the wheels would look good.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks well but could you not have ordered it with the black edition grill :?


----------



## NECC

Cracking looking car matey


----------



## Leebo310

Looks great mate, very jealous!! 
The wheels look really good!


----------



## mik3

Stunning car mate, nice one


----------



## dannyboyz4

Thanks for the positive comments chaps. Just got a new new exhaust and updated the pics above


----------



## dannyboyz4

1st clean after 1500 miles and it's finaly run in! 8)

Great engine with a bit of a kick when revved! Good economy and am averaging 36mpg whereas my old 2.0t would average 29 on the same journey.

Very happy with my choice of new car. Thanks for the positive comments people.


----------



## Mike007

Hiya Dan. Your car looks great. When you changed your exhaust did you just change the rear box and diffuser? Also is the rear silencer from the V6 TT. 
Thanks mate


----------



## dannyboyz4

Mike007 said:


> Hiya Dan. Your car looks great. When you changed your exhaust did you just change the rear box and diffuser? Also is the rear silencer from the V6 TT.
> Thanks mate


Hi Mike,

Yes changed the diffuser and the rear box. The rear box is from a 2.0TFSi which I picked it up on fleabay. The rear section of the zorst has come with a seperate box furhter up the zorst pipe which looks like a cat but is actually the silencer so dont go cutting it off unless you like it loud! 

Not sure if the rear box from a V6 would fit but know there are several different variants of the exhaust which look the same, however the part numbers are very different so beware if youre thinking of fitting a V6 rear box and do some homework first. Back pressure is key to the engines efficiency and power/torque levels the larger engine backboxes are designed to deal with more back pressure.

Goodl uck if you decide to change the back box and keep your eye on fleabay as they pop up.


----------



## Mike007

Great. Thanks for the update Dan.


----------



## dannyboyz4

New rim trial!? Bought some tatty genuine OEM RS4s and had them refurbed in gloss black. What do you think!? :?














































Not overly keen myself so put the RS6 rims straight back and going to sell the RS4s!


----------



## RobHardy

I like them, I "think" I just about prefer the ones on before though - they look really good. Both nice tho


----------



## TTchan

Love the new wheels


----------



## Atom1

It's getting me all excited! Due to take delivery of the very same car in march! Yours looks fab with the wheels.
Where and how much?


----------



## Atom1

dannyboyz4 said:


> New rim trial!? Bought some tatty genuine OEM RS4s and had them refurbed in gloss black. What do you think!? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not overly keen myself so put the RS6 rims straight back and going to sell the RS4s!


What window tint have you gone for, is it limo or dark smoke?


----------



## Scotty262

Looking good mate


----------



## jl8

Looks good dude 8)


----------



## dannyboyz4

Thanks for the input everyone and am pleased so many like the car. 

Sold the RS4 wheels and decided to stick with the RS6 rims. However had some slight vibrations at circa 80mph with the aftermarket RS6 reps due to the use of spiggot rings so decided to go back to OEM. The OEM bore is 57.1 and having now used spiggots I would say avoid and always stick with OEM.

A set of TTS 19s came up on fleabay with no tyres so I went for it.

OEM 9" wide wheels........





































Although still my favorite rim, something looked a bit wrong (and they're super easy to clean) with the TTS rims on an S-line. Perhaps the lack of silver mirrors. So sold them and went for something else.

A set of OEM 19" 9" wide TT RS4 rims needing new tyres came up on the bay of fleas so went for it. Although described as immaculate they were far from it. Started life off as silver, a week after I picked them up they were grey and by now immaculate.



















Intending to stick with these and think that's me done with the mods. Get married next summer so best start saving towards that and the honeymoon!! 

In any event, 10 months after taking deliver of my brand new car back in July 2012 it now looks like this (and who said Audi don't do a 1.8TFSI S-Line Black Edition)......


----------



## Audiphil

Looks good Danny,

Phil


----------



## dannyboyz4

Bucket of water thrown over it. First time in 6 months. 





































Before...... 8)


----------



## Daltzz

Done a good job there pal the RS6 wheels really suit it.


----------



## riano

I see that pre delivery the car didn't have the tint, did you get the privacy glass fitted by Audi or did you go for window tinting after you got it? Car looks stunning


----------



## Matt B

Lovely car, good thread too.

Don't be afraid of spigot rings, I run oz wheels on mine and with the correct spigots they run perfectly true. Just need to make sure you get the right spec.


----------



## ian222

Matt B said:


> Lovely car, good thread too.
> 
> Don't be afraid of spigot rings, I run oz wheels on mine and with the correct spigots they run perfectly true. Just need to make sure you get the right spec.


Very true, I run them and mine are fine.


----------



## dannyboyz4

@ Daltz, thanks Buddy. Glad you approve.

@ Rianno, thanks for the compliments. The tints were installed by the dealer but I suspect they brought in another company to carry out the work. Bought from a main dealer.

@ Matt B, I agree re the spigots however the MK2s automatic spoiler means airflow pushes down on the wheels at 74mph'ish meaning they need to be balanced absolutely spot on and vibration free or your in for a rough ride. Not any have success with spigots on the MK2 for this reason unfortunately.

@ Ian, see above.

Cheers folks.


----------



## Matthaus

Looking good Danny, I think you made the right choice regarding the alloys...
Maybe treat yourself to a different tax disc holder.... :wink:

Essex Boy...


----------



## dannyboyz4

Doesn't happen very often but when it does the results speak for themselves.

Life and work commitments mean chances are limited to give it a good scrub so recently treated it to a wash, dry, polish (Blackhole) and wax (Armorall shield). Slightly embarrassed to say, 4th clean since I bought the car new in July 2012 but it has come up nicely!

So as we all like pics, post some to mark and share the occasion, indoor and out&#8230;&#8230;

*Spoilerless (*how the TT should look as inspired by the Bauhaus design back in the mid 1990s)







*Outdoor and spoiler up* (as we all seem to like taking pics with it up)













*Indoor as above*

























*Anyone care to guess what spec the car is?  *

Car spec is as follows:

•	1.8 TFSi manual S-line in Brilliant Black
•	½ leather and ½ alcantara seats interior
•	Bluetooth with shark fin
•	Heated seats

Mods installed to date:

•	19" OEM 9" 5 spoke wheels shod with AD08 tyres
•	Black edition grill
•	Rear window tints
•	2.0TFSi backbox and valance

Having owned several metallic black cars previously, this is my first non metallic and have to say I am delighted I saved the £500 or so and opted for this as oppose Phantom. The paintwork looks "mirror like" when clean and is a very deep black. Very happy with the colour and don't think I've has a new car that shines so much and is so naturally reflective before this.

Great looking car in the right spec so well done Audi for designing something so modern, sporty and desirable. Event after 7 years the 8J IMO remains a fresh looking car as indeed do many VAG stable products IMO. How desirable it will be come the next 7 years we shall see!

Just need to enjoy the car now slightly more and start making use of it!



Thanks for reading.

Cheers all.


----------



## X5TUU

got a beautful gloss to it ... im a big fan of non-met black and owned a couple ... shame my TT-R is a met lol

looks buttery and really deep


----------



## dannyboyz4

X5TUU said:


> got a beautful gloss to it ... im a big fan of non-met black and owned a couple ... shame my TT-R is a met lol
> 
> looks buttery and really deep


Certainly is. Just a PITA to keep clean!


----------



## IC_HOTT

X5TUU said:


> got a beautful gloss to it ... im a big fan of non-met black and owned a couple ... shame my TT-R is a met lol
> 
> looks buttery and really deep


Not bad for armorall shield :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi mate

Great looking tt.

Phil


----------



## leon1984

lovely car 8) I also prefer the wheels on it now, good choice.

So did you get the 2.0 rear valance and exhaust on your car then?


----------



## dannyboyz4

Yes. The exhaust was obtained on fleabay from a 7000 mile car and the valance from Audi direct. 

Best mods by far. Gives it a symmetrical appearance from behind!


----------



## 1tobybarnes1

Very nice!


----------



## Paul-TT

Impressive! I'm inspired to make further mods to my Ibis TT S-Line coupé.... :twisted:


----------

